# Fuel injection pump



## lallench (Jan 19, 2017)

I am looking for a fuel injection pump for a 2000 farmtrac tractor part number ESL14401


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Have you tried this place yet?
http://www.itpagrisolutions.com/index.html
or
http://store.farmtrac-tractor-parts.com/esl14401.html


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

Whats wrong w/ yours?? I can rebuild it..


----------



## lallench (Jan 19, 2017)

Thank you for the website information. We called the ITP and was able to order one. We had a company look at it and it would cost as much to buy a new one than rebuild. Thank you all for the help


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

That's because you didn't know me..lol
I do them all day long for 550.00 + shipping


----------



## lallench (Jan 19, 2017)

Thanks for the offer it's rusted and damaged internally.


----------



## BigDog1956 (Jan 3, 2017)

lallench said:


> Thank you for the website information. We called the ITP and was able to order one. We had a company look at it and it would cost as much to buy a new one than rebuild. Thank you all for the help


Could I ask what the new one cost??


----------



## BigDog1956 (Jan 3, 2017)

thepumpguysc said:


> That's because you didn't know me..lol
> I do them all day long for 550.00 + shipping


pumpguy is $550. a generac price for rebuild's, any ball park on a 1710 pump just for future knowledge (hope I don't need it) Thanks


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

BD> that's pretty much what I charge for the small inline pumps, really depends on whats wrong w/ it.. The parts for your little Zexel pump are pretty inexpensive.. Now if it needs a camshaft, plunger & barrels and bearings it'll be a different story..
The thing about my work is> I do free estimates.. tear it down and call/email w/ a quote ..
If you don't like it, it goes back in a box and back to you.. all it costs is shipping.
Same w/ injectors.. I pop test them for free, tell you whats wrong.. and if I have to take them apart to clean up the nozzels, its 20.00 each.. + gaskets + shipping back. If the nozzles are to far gone, a quote is given w/ the cost of new nozzles + the 20.00 labor to reset the pressures + gaskets + shipping..
I'm here to help, not line my pockets..


----------



## BigDog1956 (Jan 3, 2017)

thepumpguysc said:


> BD> that's pretty much what I charge for the small inline pumps, really depends on whats wrong w/ it.. The parts for your little Zexel pump are pretty inexpensive.. Now if it needs a camshaft, plunger & barrels and bearings it'll be a different story..
> The thing about my work is> I do free estimates.. tear it down and call/email w/ a quote ..
> If you don't like it, it goes back in a box and back to you.. all it costs is shipping.
> Same w/ injectors.. I pop test them for free, tell you whats wrong.. and if I have to take them apart to clean up the nozzels, its 20.00 each.. + gaskets + shipping back. If the nozzles are to far gone, a quote is given w/ the cost of new nozzles + the 20.00 labor to reset the pressures + gaskets + shipping..
> I'm here to help, not line my pockets..


Pumpguy thanks for reply, Hope I don't have any need's-but if I do I will contact you..


----------



## lallench (Jan 19, 2017)

BigDog1956 said:


> Could I ask what the new one cost??


it was 1300


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

lallench said:


> it was 1300


ouch, but not too bad, I paid $2100 for a rebuilt unit on my 1988 Cummins 855 Big Cam


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

WOW.. you guys should save my email address.. I've worked fuel injection pumps for over 30 years for a living.. 
I did a FarmTrac amonth ago, pulled it off, rebuilt & reinstalled for 800.00


----------

